# any of you doing work for Preservation Cure



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

just got a e-mail from them asking me sign on as a vendor.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

star ive never worked for them lot of companies out there,i see new ones on craigslist almost everyday,do your homework and let google be your friend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

I got contacted by them as well. Haven't really found anything about them. 
Anyone has any input on them?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

*Too new for my taste!*

I've been in the property preservation industry since 2009, and I'm always looking to expand. Got an email from Preservation Cure today too, and thought I'd look at the reviews. 

I can't find anything, and THAT is a huge sign to me, to stay away. If I had time, I'd research the business license in CA, see who the "owners" are, and research their names. It's very possible they have done this before, or don't even have a real business license. I'd be interested to know, but I would be very careful.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

818) 230-7615


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

If you can't find any information on a company it probably it boils down to one or a combination of the following:

1) The company uses 20th century marketing techniques

2) The company is shady, dishonest, or an outright scam

3) The company is the bottom rung on the middleman ladder 

Statistical analysis compiled from a nation database shows that either #2 or #3 appear in 100% of cases.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

I contacted them regarding their pricing twice. Still haven't gotten any response yet. Must be a really painful subject for them, that they even don't want to talk about it. Haha. 
Red flag for me. 
Hope this helps someone.
Be blessed everyone.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

FWIW. I received an email from PC just this morning. This is what I wrote back.

"Good morning. Can you do me a favor, please, and send a price list? I have over 1,000 vendors in my system and I need to make sure it's equitable for all of us. I take a discount from their invoices so, if you do as well, it probably won't work out. I need to make sure they're making what they need."

I don't know if they'll send a price list or not. If they do, I'll see if I can upload it here.

Linda


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

*Preservation cure price list*

This is Preservation cures pricing, I hope this helps. They take 25% of these prices! Which is why I declined the work!



Work Order Pricing
Work Order Item Pricing or Bid
Boarding up per window $23-$50 or Bid
Damages and Violations Bid
Debris Removal $18-$50 per cubic yard or bid
Emergency Roof Repairs Bid
Initial Grass Cut $30-$100 or Bid
Initial Janitorial $40-$100 or Bid
Initial Lock Changes $15-$60, $70-$120 Digital Deadbolt
Padlock $12 to $50 or Bid
Personal Debris Per Work Order
Pools Bid
Recurring Grass Cut $32-$70 or Bid
Recurring Maid Service $30-$50 or Bid
Safety Issues Bid
Snow Removal $35-$100 or Bid
Winterization $50-$125 or Bid


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I'm not holding my breath for a price list directly from them. 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

*Half price, no thanks!*

For those in the "preservation" industry, or those considering it, the pricing posted seems to be about half-price of what you should be making, as a business owner, if dealing directly with Freddie or Fannie. 

If Preservation Cure can give you a ton of work, meaning more than one per day, and your overhead is low, it might not be a bad gig. But, be cautious!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Legacy if you go broke on one w/o or broke on 10 a day, broke is still broke.


I can sit on my couch and go broke too, just a lot slower than paying them for the privilege of working for them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely! I don't have a clue if they actually PAY those prices. So you're right. 

Does Preservation Cure ask you to pay to sign-up to be their vendor? 

The LAMCO Network does, and it's like $500 to possibly get work orders. If Preservation Cure is asking a fee to sign up, I'd stay away!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

*Preservation cure price list*

No they do not charge a fee to sign up, I have done some digging and it looks like they are getting MCS work.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> it looks like they are getting MCS work.







That situation just went from fuster cluck central to fuster cluck central on steroids!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

LegacyMLLC said:


> Absolutely! I don't have a clue if they actually PAY those prices. So you're right.
> 
> Does Preservation Cure ask you to pay to sign-up to be their vendor?
> 
> The LAMCO Network does, and it's like $500 to possibly get work orders. If Preservation Cure is asking a fee to sign up, I'd stay away!



we do work for Lamco without advertising-and when they call us and ask us to advertise I tell I just got off the phone with their accounting dept and if they could expedite the 7500 owed then we could talk.

they stopped calling me.

and we still get work from them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

*Not MCS*



JDRM said:


> No they do not charge a fee to sign up, I have done some digging and it looks like they are getting MCS work.


They do not get work from MCS, these guys are getting work from Citi bank and OCWEN. I just did a trash out and lock change, pay is pretty good compared to others. Hard to get in, guy I spoke to said they were getting massive amounts of applicants, but once I finally got my user name and password I started receiving work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

LegacyMLLC said:


> I've been in the property preservation industry since 2009, and I'm always looking to expand. Got an email from Preservation Cure today too, and thought I'd look at the reviews.
> 
> I can't find anything, and THAT is a huge sign to me, to stay away. If I had time, I'd research the business license in CA, see who the "owners" are, and research their names. It's very possible they have done this before, or don't even have a real business license. I'd be interested to know, but I would be very careful.


What company can you find information on in the Preservation field, they are such a closed industry. As long as they don't charge its worth a shot to sign up, nothing to loose.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is what raised a flag about them getting mcs work, advertisement on their web page about free shipping from mfs supply for mcs vendors. With their name as user name. http://preservationcure.com/users/editorialdisp.php?mn=710723&fn=vendors


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Here is what raised a flag about them getting mcs work, advertisement on their web page about free shipping from mfs supply for mcs vendors. With their name as user name. http://preservationcure.com/users/editorialdisp.php?mn=710723&fn=vendors


Yeah I saw the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

A lot of these semi-bigger companies, are signed up with a bunch of clients not just one. If they were to rely just on MCS they would go broke within the week. They have to have a bigger company that supports them or multiple companies.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

That pricing list seems to have a large variance in many of the prices. If they take 25%, I dont know anyone that would do a trashout at 13.5 per cy. For me, our large trucks are 18cy, and at that price it would be 243. Taking out all of my costs (labor, dump fees, fuel, insurance) I would be loosing about $20 for doing this job (assuming that it is within 20 miles each way & dump fee of 100 or less). 

Johnsons: I dont know how you can stay in business (unless you are the owner of the company in question).


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Johnsons1881 said:


> A lot of these semi-bigger companies, are signed up with a bunch of clients not just one. If they were to rely just on MCS they would go broke within the week. They have to have a bigger company that supports them or multiple companies.


you've got to have more than 1 client in any business. Pnp is no different.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

We did start the paperwork process with them several months ago. And then I just kinda held off, not really sure why, just didn't have a good feeling about it I guess. Called to talk to them, left numerous messages, no returned calls. I did some searching (again, this was quite a while back), found the building they were in and called the leasing office (or something like that). Anyway, when I told the person on the phone that I was calling to make sure there was a company named Preservation Cure in the building, she told me there wasn't any company by that name in the building -- that the company in that suite was a real estate company. She also said I was like the 4th person that week that called asking about this company. Anyway, I decided I wasn't going to send off my company's info to someone who may or may not be legit. My calls have still never been answered.

They may or may not be legit -- I don't know. I only know I took the Gibbs' approach (NCIS reference here) -- trust your gut!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

MidwestP&P said:


> We did start the paperwork process with them several months ago. And then I just kinda held off, not really sure why, just didn't have a good feeling about it I guess. Called to talk to them, left numerous messages, no returned calls. I did some searching (again, this was quite a while back), found the building they were in and called the leasing office (or something like that). Anyway, when I told the person on the phone that I was calling to make sure there was a company named Preservation Cure in the building, she told me there wasn't any company by that name in the building -- that the company in that suite was a real estate company. She also said I was like the 4th person that week that called asking about this company. Anyway, I decided I wasn't going to send off my company's info to someone who may or may not be legit. My calls have still never been answered.
> 
> They may or may not be legit -- I don't know. I only know I took the Gibbs' approach (NCIS reference here) -- trust your gut!


I did some digging around. It actually turns out the company name is a DBA owned by a real estate holdings company I just called the leasing officer and they told me the information.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MidwestP&P said:


> They may or may not be legit -- I don't know. I only know I took the Gibbs' approach (NCIS reference here) -- trust your gut!






Gibbs knows best. 

The older I get the more I have to learn to follow my gut instead of bullheadedly plow my way thru. 

Your gut doesn't usually talk real loud so its easy to ignore.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2012)

MidwestP&P said:


> We did start the paperwork process with them several months ago. And then I just kinda held off, not really sure why, just didn't have a good feeling about it I guess. Called to talk to them, left numerous messages, no returned calls. I did some searching (again, this was quite a while back), found the building they were in and called the leasing office (or something like that). Anyway, when I told the person on the phone that I was calling to make sure there was a company named Preservation Cure in the building, she told me there wasn't any company by that name in the building -- that the company in that suite was a real estate company. She also said I was like the 4th person that week that called asking about this company. Anyway, I decided I wasn't going to send off my company's info to someone who may or may not be legit. My calls have still never been answered.
> 
> They may or may not be legit -- I don't know. I only know I took the Gibbs' approach (NCIS reference here) -- trust your gut!


Works for me... AND rule #9 always carry a knife and...

Rule #12...

Never date a co-worker... But Gibbs has not learned and me either as umm well my boss is also my :whistling

AND YES SHE IS A WOMAN :thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lawn Mower Man said:


> Works for me... AND rule #9 always carry a knife and...
> 
> Rule #12...
> 
> ...


Every mans fantasy. Lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

I would stay away from this company. slow pay and I didnt get paid what I thought was due. others told me the same thing. But hey, I was slow. live and learn.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

*Preservation Cure*

Most companies that "CLAIM" they are a national vendor are nothing but a mom and pop who is trying monopolize on this business. I have been in business for 9 years and learned my lesson the hard way. 

This company takes 25% of their posted pricing. This usually means they are a 3rd party and you will be a 4th party. NOW, try and get paid! 

There are several sites that related to our business, the most common topic is the ridiculous pricing these wanna bee nationals post. How can anyone make money when they want to pay $100.00 for a janitorial and the take 25%. That is a net of $75 to you. $23 per yard for debris removal, net to you $17.25. Now this company gives a range of prices Debris removal ($23 to $50 per yard). Come on now, has anyone ever received $50 per yard in the past 5 years?

It is unfortunate that companies like this will try to hire good contractors and use them.

We all need to stick together and just say "NO" to these stupid prices. But we all know they will find someone who will let their insurance expire after receiving work, not do a good job and just give the rest of us a bad name.

SAY NO AND KEEP SEARCHING FOR REAL NATIONALS. BE PERSISTENT AND FOLLOW UP WITH THEM, JUST BECAUSE THEY SAY THEY DON'T NEED ANYONE IN YOUR COVERAGE AREA TODAY, DOES NOT MEAN THEY WILL NOT NEED YOU TOMORROW.


----------

